# Opinions sought: Yuba Mundo vs Xtracycle Edgerunner



## gunnarsport (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm looking at getting my first cargo bike. I plan on using it to get the kids (age 8 and 4) to and from daycare and school, commute to work, pick up groceries, and general errands around town. My commute is short, about 3 miles, and most of the errands would be less than 10 miles. All of this is in the flat terrain of MN.

I'm debating between the Mundo vs the Edgerunner. Any strong opinions out there one way or the other? If so, why? 

Thanks in advance for any input that you offer and I apologize if this has already been covered somewhere.

Scott S.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

I don't have either but just a slight, observation. 

Seems like the Edgerunner's center of gravity is lower. This could be good or bad. Good in that it might be easier to load up etc. Bummer if the kids' legs might hit the ground or be more cramped? 

From what I have learned riding my cargo bike is that as you add weight to the bike, it becomes more and more of a slug. My Trek comes in at 56 lbs unloaded and I certainly can feel it in my 4 mile commute to and from work. Into work it is downhill (about 200ft elevation loss) and usually down wind. It is around 12-15 minutes depending on traffic lights. On the way home it is a good pedal that takes me about 22-30 minutes depending on the winds and traffic lights. 

So in trying to answer your question, I'm guessing the Mundo would fit your needs better. Maybe best if you take the kids and have a test ride somewhere with someone that has one? I wish I had a better answer for you. Good luck with that search. I love using my SUV of bikes (the beast or tank is what others call it here at work) to get myself around town and get imaginative at hauling stuff.


----------



## Bong_Crosby (Oct 10, 2006)

*I'd tend toward the Yuba*

I drive a Dummy but have ridden a Yuba loaded. It's a solid bike with great accessories. The Yuba bags are the bomb. And it's about $300 to $600 cheaper than the Xtra.

The Hooptie looks like a cool product for hauling kids but I'd think an 8 and 4-year-old would be okay with just a stoker type handlebar mounted to the seat post.

The lower CG pitch for the Edgerunner is bunk IMO. I don't think it's going to make a noticeable difference - a well designed and built 26" frame is plenty stable without the hassle of having two different tire and tube sizes. There might be an argument for lift-over height for the Xtra being lower but it's only 6".

You mentioned that you live in a flat area and will mostly stay in a 10 mile area, so the Yuba would be perfect. It's a pretty upright, cruiser type posture not conducive for long days in the saddle, so keep that in mind.

Good luck.


----------



## normonster (Jan 12, 2008)

Just got my Yuba about a month ago. Am a happy camper. It's a little tricky hauling an 8 & 10yr old on the back, at least just when getting started from a stop. Maybe if I had the edgerunner with the side car, I'd stick them in that instead.... 
Having the taller tail Yuba has worked out well when strapping tall things on the back, I could imagine that 6 inches made a difference.


----------



## gunnarsport (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I am leaning towards the Yuba for a variety of reasons that include price, availability, reputation, and the input here. I'm sure the Edgerunner is a great cargo bike, but I'm confident that I'll be happy with the Yuba.

The kids are just as excited about the bike as I am, and I'm looking forward to letting the car sit in the garage more days than not.

Thanks again,
Scott S.


----------



## Almostgoth (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello Scott,

I'll throw my own thoughts and experience in the mix. I own an Edgerunner w/ hooptie and running boards. I have a 7 (soon to be 8) and a 5 year old who are transported to school/daycare/camp everyday through heavy downtown traffic and I'm not talking separated bike lanes.

Having children as your cargo is difficult. The fact they they move while you're cycling makes stability precarious, especially at slower speeds. The lower center of gravity is critical in helping to offset the wiggles. I've cut the racks down on my edgerunner to lower the flightdeck even more.

We tested out a Kona Minute and with our kids as a load and found it very difficult with the higher center of gravity. The edgerunner isn't a perfect bike, but that lower center of gravity makes a difference. I have no experience with the Yuba, but anything I can do to get the kids/cargo lower to the ground helps.


----------



## Bong_Crosby (Oct 10, 2006)

*Bullfeathers!*



Almostgoth said:


> Having children as your cargo is difficult. The fact they they move while you're cycling makes stability precarious, especially at slower speeds. The lower center of gravity is critical in helping to offset the wiggles. I've cut the racks down on my edgerunner to lower the flightdeck even more.


Eh! I had three kids on the back of my Xtracycle conversion that's way whippier than a BD or Yuba and it was fine. I could ride at a walking pace with them on the back. I did it many times hauling kids to and from our local park while the parents walked along side us.

And before you explain this away by my exceptional balance and motor skills, I'll have you know that I fall over on a daily basis putting on my underwear.

I stand by my claim, the lower CG is a bunch on bunk.


----------



## Fatboy Joe (May 10, 2007)

I own both a Yuna Mundo and an Xtracycle Edgerunner. The Edgerunner is more stable with kids. My wife, who hardly rides, prefers the Edgerunner over the Mundo whenever the kids ride with her. I am not saying that the Mundo is a bad bike, I like it too but the Edgrunner feels lighter and one thing that I noticed, the front wheel does not feel lofty or too light with 3 kids on the rear deck (total of 160lbs worth of kids), so you feel very planted and stable. I was thinking that the bike was not stiff enough for my needs, but it is just right. The Yuba is built like a tank, very stiff, perfect for really heavy loads. I have more fun with the Edgerunner. If I was going to haul heavier cargo, anything more than 220lbs, I would go with the Yuba. You really won't go wrong with both, you need to try them out side by side, with and without kids. Goodluck on your search.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

:band:Yuba is boss


----------

